# What are your New Year's Resolutions?



## kincella (28 December 2008)

first of mine is to devise a plan to recover all that money lost on shares in 2008....and I have already cut my alcohol consumption in half, beginning last Monday


----------



## BradK (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*

To not get carried away by any harebrained schemes... like bugging my wife to buy a metal detector. 

Brad


----------



## chops_a_must (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*

To keep losing weight and get down to 85kg's.

Lost 9kg's this year, down to 90.5-91, with a broken ankle for some of that time. So no reason I can't.


----------



## BradK (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*

In all seriousness. Our home internet is getting switched off on January 2. We have decided to go offline for 12 months as we find we are spending far too much time online - me on the stocks, ASF and news and the missus on Facebook. 

So, only access to the internet at work from now on. Home time is family time. 

Happy new Year. 
Brad


----------



## Mr Capital (28 December 2008)

Get off the piss & get fit.

5 days and counting already. 

Find a hot missus too.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 December 2008)

year after year .....same ole same ole.............

give up smoking ...........give up drinking........give up canoodling anything that moves............drive slower............be responsible.........be a better member of society................. learn to spell.................


this year have decided on a different approach.......

more smoking ......more drinking ................ more bimbos........... buy a faster car........... hire a lackey to pass my responsibilitys too.........donate to the policemans ball .............use the dictionary as a prop for that wobbly leg on the coffee table


happy new year


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



BradK said:


> In all seriousness. Our home internet is getting switched off on January 2. We have decided to go offline for 12 months as we find we are spending far too much time online - me on the stocks, ASF and news and the missus on Facebook.
> 
> So, only access to the internet at work from now on. Home time is family time.
> 
> ...



For similar reasons I leave the mobile phone sitting in the house unless there's a valid reason for me to take it elsewhere. Valid reasons being in the car but switched off (just in case there's an accident etc where the phone might be useful) and when I'm required (being paid) to carry it for work.

Why anyone would want to be contactable when doing the shopping or going for a walk is something I just don't get. No thanks! 

As for actual resolutions, it's just to be more consistent with my exercise. Doing reasonably OK so far, not overweight etc but need to force myself to still go out when it's cold and dark during Winter.


----------



## kincella (28 December 2008)

brother gave up smoking about 6 weeks ago..with the help of some tablets on prescription....now he intends to do the same with the grog....last year he lost a load of weight...after he was diagnosed with diabeties 2...went blind for 4 days...scared the daylights out of him.....lost 35kg down to 85 kg....and its stayed off ...cause the diabities and related symptons scare him more than anything... bit sad as he has a bad back and restricted to what he can do.....
same time he is also very proud of himself for overcoming the bad habits..
cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 December 2008)

I wan  to help at least one person change their life so they can be properous and healthy.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

My NY resolutions are as follows.

1. To be more tolerant of 2020hindsight as a person.
2. To be more tolerant of 2020hindsight's youtubes, graphs and other s**t he posts
3. To travel business class more rather than first, so that I can associate with the masses more.
4. To become a financial adviser so that I can con some poor pensioner with a homily on the first paragraph I have read in the Daily Telegraph of the day.
5. To become a Real Estate Agent.
6. To be nice to 2020hindsight.
7. To tolerate lefties who post on a stock forum
8. To feed my dog garpaldog less as he is putting on weight.
9. To form the Church of Climatology so that I don't have to pay any tax.
10. To continue to suffer infractions from the ASF Moderators

gg


----------



## gav (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



chops_a_must said:


> To keep losing weight and get down to 85kg's.
> 
> Lost 9kg's this year, down to 90.5-91, with a broken ankle for some of that time. So no reason I can't.




Well done!  Best of luck this year too.  Its as simple as calories in vs. calories out


----------



## gav (28 December 2008)

My goals are to continue saving, and maybe even buy a house this year (to live in, not investment).  I also plan to compete in my 4th bodybuilding comp in October.


----------



## chops_a_must (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



gav said:


> Well done!  Best of luck this year too.  Its as simple as calories in vs. calories out




Thanks. 

In my case it has to be, "more calories in vs even more calories out" because I like my food too much.

If I could power clean 100 kg's sometime next year, I would be pretty happy as well. Well on track this year until the ankle stuffed those plans.


----------



## gav (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



chops_a_must said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In my case it has to be, "more calories in vs even more calories out" because I like my food too much.
> 
> If I could power clean 100 kg's sometime next year, I would be pretty happy as well. Well on track this year until the ankle stuffed those plans.




LOL! Nothing wrong with loving your food, as long as you are doing enough physical activity. I eat 8-10 meals per day 

As for the power cleans, its all about technique.  There are still activities you can do with a stuffed ankle - swim, use a rowing machine, etc. When its nearly good enough to power walk or run, you can cycle as this wont have the as much impact on the ankle


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Mr Capital said:


> Get off the piss & get fit.
> 
> 5 days and counting already.
> 
> Find a hot missus too.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> My NY resolutions are as follows.
> 
> 1. To be more tolerant of 2020hindsight as a person.
> 2. To be more tolerant of 2020hindsight's youtubes, graphs and other s**t he posts
> ...






gav said:


> Well done!  Best of luck this year too.  Its as simple as calories in vs. calories out






chops_a_must said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In my case it has to be, "more calories in vs even more calories out" because I like my food too much.
> 
> If I could power clean 100 kg's sometime next year, I would be pretty happy as well. Well on track this year until the ankle stuffed those plans.






gav said:


> LOL! Nothing wrong with loving your food, as long as you are doing enough physical activity. I eat 8-10 meals per day
> 
> As for the power cleans, its all about technique.  There are still activities you can do with a stuffed ankle - swim, use a rowing machine, etc. When its nearly good enough to power walk or run, you can cycle as this wont have the as much impact on the ankle




New year resolutions seem to have degenerated into an Anorexic or Body building forums wish list.

Drag yourselves up from these anal preoccupations.

Its a bit like saying " I will only go to the toylee once a day.

Lets have some meaty resolutions.

gg


----------



## chops_a_must (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



gav said:


> LOL! Nothing wrong with loving your food, as long as you are doing enough physical activity. I eat 8-10 meals per day
> 
> As for the power cleans, its all about technique.  There are still activities you can do with a stuffed ankle - swim, use a rowing machine, etc. When its nearly good enough to power walk or run, you can cycle as this wont have the as much impact on the ankle




Yah. I've been taught by probably the best power lifting coach in Perth, who is the bro's sprints coach.

I've got into cycling thanks to the ankle. Have loved it. Ankle is good now, but couldn't do leg weights for a good 6 months because of it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



chops_a_must said:


> Yah. I've been taught by probably the best power lifting coach in Perth, who is the bro's sprints coach.
> 
> I've got into cycling thanks to the ankle. Have loved it. Ankle is good now, but couldn't do leg weights for a good 6 months because of it.




ffs

see my previous post mate

gg


----------



## chops_a_must (28 December 2008)

::


----------



## BradK (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> New year resolutions seem to have degenerated into an Anorexic or Body building forums wish list.
> 
> Drag yourselves up from these anal preoccupations.
> 
> ...




Meaty resolutions? Im hoping to put some weight ON... from 85kgs to 90kgs. Hows that redneck? :

Brad


----------



## gav (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> New year resolutions seem to have degenerated into an Anorexic or Body building forums wish list.
> 
> Drag yourselves up from these anal preoccupations.
> 
> ...




What, compared to your "meaty resolutions" you posted earlier?

I dont see how these are "anal preoccupations", or are comparable to going to the toylee once per day?

Whats wrong with people wanting to be healthy and lose weight (dont have to be anorexic to do that). Just because something is not important to you, doesnt mean its not important to someoen else...


----------



## prawn_86 (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



BradK said:


> Meaty resolutions? Im hoping to put some weight ON... from 85kgs to 90kgs. Hows that redneck? :
> 
> Brad




Yeh me too. This year (only started about 3 months ago) i have gone from 71kg to 78-79kgs. Want to get up to 85kg and maintain it.

Oh and im taking up kickboxing with a mate.

Also, to try and keep up my grades for my last year of Uni

And most importantly, find a job for when i graduate


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ffs
> 
> see my previous post mate
> 
> gg




I agree GG. Pretentious hot air is all it is. Who cares if 100kg's can be lifted, benched, thrown, dropped, looked at.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



gav said:


> What, compared to your "meaty resolutions" you posted earlier?
> 
> I dont see how these are "anal preoccupations", or are comparable to going to the toylee once per day?
> 
> Whats wrong with people wanting to be healthy and lose weight (dont have to be anorexic to do that). Just because something is not important to you, doesnt mean its not important to someoen else...




It is a useless pre occupation.

Most folk put the weight back on in three months.

Its anal

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I agree GG. Pretentious hot air is all it is. Who cares if 100kg's can be lifted, benched, thrown, dropped, looked at.




If it makes people happy and they arnt harming anyone (apart from their backs etc) then who cares whay they do/like.

Im sure you participate in things that other people think "who cares..." (Such as trading  )


----------



## gav (28 December 2008)

GG - Most people put the weight back on?  Well, may as well just give up then and continue living a restricted uncomfortable shortened life of obesity...  

Snake Pliskin - No one said the goals had to be world changing.  Goals mean something different to everyone, what are yours?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I agree GG. Pretentious hot air is all it is. Who cares if 100kg's can be lifted, benched, thrown, dropped, looked at.




They are a pack of tossers who clog up the road between 5,45 and 6.15 when I like to take my Monaro for a burn !!!

gg


----------



## BradK (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> They are a pack of tossers who clog up the road between 5,45 and 6.15 when I like to take my Monaro for a burn !!!
> 
> gg




You might be Right of Hitler - but you sure are a funny ba$tard. 

Brad


----------



## RoszkoRR (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



prawn_86 said:


> Yeh me too. This year (only started about 3 months ago) i have gone from 71kg to 78-79kgs. Want to get up to 85kg and maintain it.
> 
> Oh and im taking up kickboxing with a mate.
> 
> ...




Yes to the above!!. Ive been hitting the gym close to three months and have packed on about 6kg of muscle mass, hopping to become fitter and stronger in the new year.

Also need to maintain a high level at uni to follow through with an honours program and hone my mental arithmetic to smash the test at Optiver. Oh and to become a smarter and better trader of course.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



BradK said:


> You might be Right of Hitler - but you sure are a funny ba$tard.
> 
> Brad




I find those times the best for a quick run in the Monaro. 5.45 to 6.15

The coppers are heading back to finish their shift and its safe to go the ton (miles)

Every new years though I find all these fat bastards in Corollas or Astras heading off to the gym.

I often have to go up on the hard shoulder if I blink and they are doing sizty k.

There is only one motorway in Townsville and these fat bastards do clog it up in early January.

Whether it is me or their lack of motivation which gets them off the road by mid January I do not know.

I suspect the latter.

gg


----------



## nunthewiser (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> They are a pack of tossers who clog up the road between 5,45 and 6.15 when I like to take my Monaro for a burn !!!
> 
> gg




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HALLEUIAH BRUTHHA!


----------



## weird (28 December 2008)

Anyone wanting to lose weight I suggest reducing your intake of highly processed food (u probably don't really need fried chips when getting fast food ... the burger/roll/wrap will probably do) ... and switching to low carb beer (Super Dry is a nice beer).

Here is a single weekly food suggestion, buy a cooked chicken, and a few times a week have it with some balsamic vinegar, throw in some cucumber, mushrooms, capsicum, baby spinach, and snow peas for lunch or dinner. 


Set realistic goals 

:axt:


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



gav said:


> Well done!  Best of luck this year too.  Its as simple as calories in vs. calories out



Sorry but I can't agree it's that simple. I tried cutting my energy intake by half and end result was a 0.2kg drop in weight after 3 months. I then put it back to normal and lost 2kg over the following 6 months. 

I can follow the science that says eating less will lead to a loss of weight. But I think it's more complicated - the body seems to respond to the lower food intake by using less energy thus reducing or eliminating the weight loss. That's my experience anyway.

Only weight loss trick I've found that works is to vary the food intake a lot from day to day. I lost 18kg making a point of eating as much as possible on Fridays - and most of that was junk food - then eat normal healthy food for the other six days of the week. It worked a lot better than any of the so-called "balanced" diets for me.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 December 2008)

anyone seen the "meth" weight loss program ?

when in perth over xmas i went out to northbridge and freo nightspots and was totally surprised at how well there method of diet control worked on them extra pounds


----------



## Mr Capital (28 December 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> anyone seen the "meth" weight loss program ?
> 
> when in perth over xmas i went out to northbridge and freo nightspots and was totally surprised at how well there method of diet control worked on them extra pounds




haha, i have seen this. Much cheaper than those b/s supplements etc


----------



## weird (28 December 2008)

It's hard losing weight I agree, I lost 18 kilos in 2 months last year, and have kept it off for the last 6 months ... 

I am not a big guy, that was 88 kilos to 70 kilos ... 175 cm ... but my waist was over 100 cm.

I love beer ... actually a little too much ... but now drink low carb.

Before losing the weight, I would eat no veges or fruits, and a snack for me would be soupy noodles, with 4 pieces of toast ... that translates to pure carbs. 

My diet or what I eat is now,

Breakfast - 2 pieces of BÃ¼rgen bread, with bake beans/egg or Special K with skim milk

Brunch - Be Natural nut bar

Lunch - Sumo Salad, 6 inch Subway, Kebab, or home made salad and protein

Afternoon - Fruit

Dinner - Protein (Fish/Chicken/Beef (steak)) and Salad.

Anyhow, perhaps not for all, but works for me. I like exercise, but don't like actually doing it ... except for surfing every weekend.


----------



## gav (29 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



Smurf1976 said:


> Sorry but I can't agree it's that simple. I tried cutting my energy intake by half and end result was a 0.2kg drop in weight after 3 months. I then put it back to normal and lost 2kg over the following 6 months.
> 
> I can follow the science that says eating less will lead to a loss of weight. But I think it's more complicated - the body seems to respond to the lower food intake by using less energy thus reducing or eliminating the weight loss. That's my experience anyway.
> 
> Only weight loss trick I've found that works is to vary the food intake a lot from day to day. I lost 18kg making a point of eating as much as possible on Fridays - and most of that was junk food - then eat normal healthy food for the other six days of the week. It worked a lot better than any of the so-called "balanced" diets for me.




Having a "cheat day" is a good method to help lose weight too, especially if dieting for a prolonged period of time.  You cant just stay in a calorie deficit 365 days a year, you will stop losing weight, burn out, and give up.

A cheat day gives you something to look forward to (motivation) and the extra calories for that day will give you extra energy to train over the next few days (so you burn even more calories).  But at the end of the week your calorie consumption will still be lower than your calorie expenditure.

Of course there are rare exceptions where it isnt this simple, like those with thyroid disorders, etc.


----------



## chops_a_must (29 December 2008)

nunthewiser said:


> anyone seen the "meth" weight loss program ?
> 
> when in perth over xmas i went out to northbridge and freo nightspots and was totally surprised at how well there method of diet control worked on them extra pounds




Ahahahaha...

The footy boys love it, especially the coasters. Keeps them skin folds down whilst out on the piss.

Dexies work to the same extent as well, although not the damage to the teeth.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 December 2008)

*Re: What are your New Year's Resolutions*



prawn_86 said:


> If it makes people happy and they arnt harming anyone (apart from their backs etc) then who cares whay they do/like.
> 
> Im sure you participate in things that other people think "who cares..." (Such as trading  )



Yes you are right Prawn. 

Gav,


> Snake Pliskin - No one said the goals had to be world changing. Goals mean something different to everyone, what are yours?



Yes that is correct. 
I hope he reaches his goal. I would like to wish everyone the best in achieving their goals. 


> I wan to help at least one person change their life so they can be properous and healthy.


----------



## 1080p (29 December 2008)

My '09 goals are:

1. 12% return on trading capital
2. Complete DipFS from Kaplan
3. Go to sailing 'school' and learn to sail
4. Raise $5000 for cancer research
5. Become fluent in French


----------



## Ashsaege (29 December 2008)

1. Do well at Uni
2. Get into a cycling routine - work up to 165km rides, aim for Lake Toupo NZ.
3. Start recovering my losses on the 08 stock market
4. Travel overseas, probably Argentina


----------



## resourceboom (29 December 2008)

1. get fittter (start jogging regurlarly)
2. make some profit on asx


----------



## prawn_86 (29 December 2008)

And one that slipped my mind:

Continue to expand and grow my travel forum, as its something i enjoy doing  Im hoping to eventually (3 - 5 yrs) make it a premier online destination for travel questions/advice/info. What ASF is for stocks i want mine to be for travel.


----------



## Bushman (29 December 2008)

None - perfection is bliss 

Oh alright - donate more to charity, tackle my anger management issues, perfect my cover drive and forgive the propaganda loving 'righties' when they talk about executing terrorists in Asia as a means of protecting Australia's borders. 

All in all, try to become a better 'christian bhuddist centrist money-loving inflation fearing capitalist socialist anorexic body obsessed consumerist whale and tree hugging waxed androgynous' man of the 21st century. I can do it - FHM told me so! 

...and happy New Year to all of you. Hope you all get a pash down at the beach on the big night.


----------



## kincella (29 December 2008)

look some years its taken me 6 months  before I decide what to do...and then I do it
some of the other things I would like to do...but cannot be bothered....I just dream about it.....for eg; going for a brisk walk in the morning....I only do it in my dreams,,,,,and I feel terrific afterwards.....so does the dog ! dieting...no worries...I look terrrific eating fish and salads....I picture myself eating the same stuff the animals do...all that green yukky tasteless stuff...
better to leave it for the animals...and they do not worry about diets....some of them only worry about ending up on your table


----------



## Calliope (29 December 2008)

It's funny how a New Year resolution thread has turned into a discussion on weight loss.  The answer to being overweight is so obvious...eat less. It's great to think though, that people are otherwise happy with their lives.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 December 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> And one that slipped my mind:
> 
> Continue to expand and grow my travel forum, as its something i enjoy doing  Im hoping to eventually (3 - 5 yrs) make it a premier online destination for travel questions/advice/info. What ASF is for stocks i want mine to be for travel.



Prawn,
I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2008)

Calliope said:


> It's funny how a New Year resolution thread has turned into a discussion on weight loss.  The answer to being overweight is so obvious...eat less. It's great to think though, that people are otherwise happy with their lives.




I did try to get the fat bastards off this thread yesterday but they are still on about losing weight at New Year, today. 

They will be out on Jan 1 upsetting the wildlife a huffin and a puffin in their trackies.

How about some proper resolutions.

gg


----------



## Mr Capital (29 December 2008)

I said get fit NOT Lose weight.

why not bore us with some more of your resolutions.


----------



## korrupt_1 (29 December 2008)

1. Take long service leave
2. Spend quality time with toddler
3. Buy a 4WD
4. See more of Australia
5. Be nice to everyone


----------



## Julia (29 December 2008)

1.  Learn to ignore people on forums with whom I disagree when I know that to argue with them is pointless and frustrating.

2.  To be less literal in interpreting what people say.  Let much of it flow over me.

3.  To be grateful for every day I'm alive, reasonably healthy, with choices in most areas, and financially self supporting.   

4.  To resist the temptation to get another puppy.


----------



## ColB (29 December 2008)

> Originally posted by *Garpul Gumnut*
> 
> "My NY resolutions are as follows.
> 
> ...




GG, you can't go travelling business class or first class and drive a 'Monaro!'

You have to get a decent car like a Lotus or AMG Merc.  I dont see cigar smoking dudes in Monaro's, Merc's yes. (Resolution 11)

And!!!! Perhaps we should be more tolerant of ZackW if he in fact lasts until the New Year (Resolution 12)

And!!! Take it easy on the cyclists GG, some of us are keen investors/traders as well and you wouldn't want to have no one to talk to would you?  (Resolution 13)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My NY resolutions are as follows.
> 
> 1. To be more tolerant of 2020hindsight as a person.
> 2. To be more tolerant of 2020hindsight's youtubes, graphs and other s**t he posts
> ...






ColB said:


> GG, you can't go travelling business class or first class and drive a 'Monaro!'
> 
> You have to get a decent car like a Lotus or AMG Merc.  I dont see cigar smoking dudes in Monaro's, Merc's yes. (Resolution 11)
> 
> ...






All good points mate.
Resolution 14 for me is to be more humble , so in that spirit I accept your points although I'd prefer a few concessions please.

An Aston Martin rather than a lotus or a merc.

ZackW I will be more tolerant towards , difficult, very difficult but I'll do it. I've never been partial to blokes with mullets.

I myself once rode a bicycle with a pelethon of Italians all called Bruno, so I will be more tolerant of cyclists.

gg.


----------



## springhill (29 December 2008)

kincella said:


> first of mine is to devise a plan to recover all that money lost on shares in 2008....and I have already cut my alcohol consumption in half, beginning last Monday




I have decided to double my alcohol consumption, as the investment decisions i make when sober are obviously not working. Maybe the ones i make when im blotto will pay off


----------



## ck13488 (29 December 2008)

1. go from 80 to ~85kg and maintain same bf%
2. get a traineeship and continue uni
3. save/invest/generally not waste 25% of my income
4. less morals...same standards


----------



## CoffeeKing (29 December 2008)

*Most Popular Goals*

Lose Weight 
Pay Off Debt/s 
Save Money 
Get a Better Job 
Get Fit 
Eat Right 
Get a Better Education 
Drink less Alcohol 
Quit Smoking 
Reduce Stress 
Take a Trip 
Volunteer to Help Others 
Be Less Grumpy 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Year's_resolution#Most_Popular_Goals.5B1.5D

If these are the most popular then I'm in trouble...
I do have a pair of trackies though, now where did I put them last year


----------



## gav (30 December 2008)

In regards to bodyweight, there have only been a few ppl here say they want to LOSE weight.  The majority that have mentioned weight said they GAIN


----------



## nevieboy (30 December 2008)

1. Drink more.
2. Smoke more.
3. Extra MSG in my Chinese food.


----------



## chops_a_must (30 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I did try to get the fat bastards off this thread yesterday but they are still on about losing weight at New Year, today.




The thing is, I'm actually not fat.


----------



## kincella (30 December 2008)

springhill said:


> I have decided to double my alcohol consumption, as the investment decisions i make when sober are obviously not working. Maybe the ones i make when im blotto will pay off




thats funny...but definately not good for any investment decisions.....
I was only consuming alchohol after hours....which should not have affected my decisions.....


It will be awhile before I trust any of them with my cash again....and doubt any  sustained recovery will take place in the market until much later in the year....
one would have thought I would have learnt my lessons from  the tech wreck days...
cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 January 2009)

Think I might give up mild swearing, and take up f***ing cooking. 
(pilfered from the joke thread )


----------



## white_goodman (2 January 2009)

-get my weight back up to 100kgs
- turn $500 into $30,000 from trading
- finish uni
-finish cadetship
-have more free time
-double my tally


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 January 2009)

Take more money from people than I did last year.


:evilburn:


----------



## Cartman (3 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Take more money from people than I did last year.
> 
> 
> :evilburn:




some of that was mine u mercenary bast*rd


----------



## steve999 (3 January 2009)

1. Put on weight :
2. Spend more
3. Save less
4. Take a 3 month holiday


----------



## Bill M (3 January 2009)

I have never had one and probably never will.


----------



## Darc Knight (25 December 2018)

A belly full of Xmas junk food, woman gone (I finally think), back to reading The Intelligent Investor. Oh yeah resolution: to finish this Book and start the next.


Inb4 someone says "my new years resolution is to not make any new years resolutions".


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 December 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> woman gone (I finally think)



If she's reading the thread then that will likely be achieved, possibly very quickly.


----------



## Darc Knight (25 December 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> If she's reading the thread then that will likely be achieved, possibly very quickly.




Possibly not a bad thing Smurf. They say females have a biological need to speak a million words per day or something. This one exceeds her allowance by mid morning


----------



## wayneL (28 December 2018)

Hug a leftie at least once a month


----------



## basilio (28 December 2018)

wayneL said:


> Hug a leftie at least once a month



Ah how sweet. 

Starlight did tell me she had very fond memories of the hot tub  and the special brownies she shared with you and your delightful wife.  She did mention she was thinking of returning on a more regular basis to re examine the fundamental differences between.... people..


----------



## wayneL (28 December 2018)

basilio said:


> Ah how sweet.
> 
> Starlight did tell me she had very fond memories of the hot tub  and the special brownies she shared with you and your delightful wife.  She did mention she was thinking of returning on a more regular basis to re examine the fundamental differences between.... people..



As long as there are no "surprises",  examining differences is right up our ally, bas


----------



## sptrawler (28 December 2018)

My resolution is going to be, to stop trying to change peoples minds, just take a deep breath and say " if you think so". 

If then, they want to pursue further discussion, I will offer it.
Ah the benefit of age, it allows you to observe life in retrospect, and gives you the calmness to not to be drawn in. 
It beats the hell out the the head banging, that went on in my youth.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 December 2018)

I've just realised that I have not consumed any alcohol, at all, in 2018 thus far. Zero. That wasn't an intentional thing by the way, just how it has panned out.

So I can't resolve to drink less alcohol. You can't cut zero.

I don't smoke so can't resolve to quit smoking.

I haven't watched TV since moving so no point resolving to watch less TV.

So that leaves the obvious one. I resolve to not be so boring in 2019....


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 December 2018)

sptrawler said:


> It beats the hell out the the head banging, that went on in my youth.



The only proper place for head banging is at a concert. 

Anything worth measuring can be measured in MW or dB and in both cases more is better.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 December 2018)

I had a high pressure year and let myself go a little.
Resolve to get fitter and see and lose a little weight.


----------



## Skate (29 December 2018)

sptrawler said:


> My resolution is going to be, to stop trying to change peoples minds, just take a deep breath and say " if you think so".
> 
> If then, they want to pursue further discussion, I will offer it.
> Ah the benefit of age, it allows you to observe life in retrospect, and gives you the calmness to not to be drawn in.
> It beats the hell out the the head banging, that went on in my youth.




@sptrawler I like your New Years resolution _"My resolution is going to be, to stop trying to change peoples minds"_

If I may, I would like to dump a few quotes that you might find useful..

*Idiots*
When you can't educate an idiot I usually say "I could agree with you, but then we'd both be wrong" & leave it at that. 

*Clouds*
I find some people are like clouds. When they go away, it's a brighter day.

*Happiness*
All guest make you happy some when they arrive & some when they leave

Skate.


----------



## PZ99 (29 December 2018)

My resolution for next year will be the same as this year... 1024 x 768 pixels


----------



## Macquack (30 December 2018)

Smurf1976 said:


> I've just realised that I have not consumed any alcohol, at all, in 2018 thus far. Zero. That wasn't an intentional thing by the way, just how it has panned out.
> 
> So I can't resolve to drink less alcohol. You can't cut zero.



I can't believe that when you were renovating your new house, crawling through tight ceiling spaces, eating dirt etc, that you didn't earn yourself a cold hard thirst for a coldie at the end of the day?


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2018)

Macquack said:


> I can't believe that when you were renovating your new house, crawling through tight ceiling spaces, eating dirt etc, that you didn't earn yourself a cold hard thirst for a coldie at the end of the day?



Why would someone born in Tas and living in SA drink Victorian beer? 

Actually the cat won't drink SA tap water but that's another story. Bottled water for the cat it is then.

That the renovations aren't actually finished yet might explain it too I suppose....


----------



## wayneL (1 January 2019)

Not a resolution,but a project.

I'm calling it he nostalgia project.

An idea to get back to what we had in the seventies and eighties. Sure there were problems 
back then as well, but for us that was the happiest time of our lives... so, the goal is to recapture how we *felt* about life at the time.

That means ignoring some issues, and enhancing others... maybe even letting go of some things wayneL thought was important, but in the scheme of our lives, arent.

It means listening to more music, than news and politics.

It means appreciating and loving the animals, both domestic and wild, in our lives.

Appreciating creation, or nature, more.

Looking for the beauty, not the ugliness.

It means embracing my particular faith, not being afraid to (subtley) profess it, and accepting whatever others beliefs (or lack thereof) are, without judgement.

It means understanding that we may be on the fringe now, but being happy to be there.

I may try to learn to sing, even if only like a 90 year old
hog farmer, with a rep of folk songs, maybe even play an instrument, even if at this late stage, it's just blowing a moonshine flagon that I was responsible for emptying.

Tall order, but we are going to give it our best shot.


----------



## jbocker (2 January 2019)

wayneL said:


> An idea to get back to what we had in the seventies and eighties. Sure there were problems
> back then as well, but for us that was the happiest time of our lives... so, the goal is to recapture how we *felt* about life at the time.



What immediately came to mind for me was to find a supplier of good old Horse Shoe Rolls (I don't think I have seen them since the 80's). Make Horse Shoe roll with butter and vegemite or Tomato & Onion or  Ham and Cheese, with a big glass of full sugar Coke and perform a minimum 5 second chesty burp. That will show the grandkids what life should be like.


----------



## jbocker (2 January 2019)

white_goodman said:


> - turn $500 into $30,000 from trading



Hey I can help you out on this one white-goodman.
We can do a trade. I give you $500 you give me $30 000. Resolution resolved.


----------



## Humid (2 January 2019)

jbocker said:


> What immediately came to mind for me was to find a supplier of good old Horse Shoe Rolls (I don't think I have seen them since the 80's). Make Horse Shoe roll with butter and vegemite or Tomato & Onion or  Ham and Cheese, with a big glass of full sugar Coke and perform a minimum 5 second chesty burp. That will show the grandkids what life should be like.





jbocker said:


> What immediately came to mind for me was to find a supplier of good old Horse Shoe Rolls (I don't think I have seen them since the 80's). Make Horse Shoe roll with butter and vegemite or Tomato & Onion or  Ham and Cheese, with a big glass of full sugar Coke and perform a minimum 5 second chesty burp. That will show the grandkids what life should be like.




https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/f...e/news-story/b449113a9d10f3f5c4ae2997638a7d89


----------



## jbocker (2 January 2019)

Not sure that leaving Tassie off will work well. And I don't think their pre-empted plea for reasoning and forgiveness will do much more than make a few people gag when they read it.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 January 2019)

jbocker said:


> Not sure that leaving Tassie off will work well. And I don't think their pre-empted plea for reasoning and forgiveness will do much more than make a few people gag when they read it.



There's 3 cables and a pipeline between Tas and Vic so they could incorporate those into the biscuit design thus making the island state easily snapped off for separate consumption. Trouble is, they'd probably all snap in the box. 

Meanwhile I'm getting in early and my new year's resolution for 2020 will be to not be at home sick early in the new year. It's the second time now that I've fallen ill on or about the 3rd of January. Happened two years ago and I'm crook now. Nothing drastic, just a cold or flu or whatever, but I wouldn't choose to have it that's for sure.

On the positive side it has given me plenty of time to read a lot of threads on ASF and re-evaluate my investments.


----------



## sptrawler (4 January 2019)

wayneL said:


> Not a resolution,but a project.
> 
> I'm calling it he nostalgia project.
> 
> ...




Can you send me some of your hootch.


----------



## sptrawler (4 January 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Meanwhile I'm getting in early and my new year's resolution for 2020 will be to not be at home sick early in the new year. It's the second time now that I've fallen ill on or about the 3rd of January. Happened two years ago and I'm crook now. Nothing drastic, just a cold or flu or whatever, but I wouldn't choose to have it that's for sure.



That's what you get, for thinking that silly Billy, is what you deserve.


----------



## wayneL (5 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Can you send me some of your hootch.



I think I'm going to need it all for myself


----------

